# 200 amp service entrance cable size



## Chuck S (Dec 23, 2010)

Up grading old 60 amp service to 200 amp. Have buried 3'' conduit as per code from pole to corner of house. Roughly 45 ft. from location of new 200 amp breaker box. Disconnect required with in 15 ft. of meter. Question is size of wire. 4/0 4/0 2/0 aluminum from meter box to disconnect? Then 4/0 4/0 4/0 2/0 from disconnect to 200 amp breaker box? Plan is to go from disconnect in to basement run over to breaker box. Was told doesn't need to be in conduit in basement pass the disconnect box. I'm not doing any of the wiring, just trying to install meter box & disconnect & wire so I can go ahead finish siding the house. Also is it possible to go right out the meter box with 4/0 4/0 2/0 in 2 '' conduit in the ground over to location of breaker box and eliminate the need for disconnect? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

incoming power must have a disconnect before entering the house. yes you can use SE cable without conduit (check local codes) but it is much better to have it in pipe.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?


----------



## Chuck S (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm by Wichita Ks.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I would use a meter/main for a much cleaner look!
You need 4 wire from the disconnect to the panel, and the grounds and neutral would be separate.


----------



## Chuck S (Dec 23, 2010)

My old posting pop up, which didn't get much response at the time. Have answer some of the question. Just seeing if I was on the right track. 4/0 4/0 2/0 from meter box to disconnect, 4/0 4/0 4/0 2/0 from disconnect to breaker box. Most have disconnect if below or above ground if more than 15 ft. away from meter box. I don't have to pull the wire, my electric company does all that. I bury the conduit with rope in it and when I'm ready they pull the wire from pole to meter box and hook all the wires up. My old siding is off the house and if I need in the wall now is the time. Want to get this right. Thanks


----------



## Chuck S (Dec 23, 2010)

I take it that meter/main would be both (meter & disconnect) combined in to one box? My electric company provides the meter box. I'll have to check with them to see if they provide that style of box. Definitely would be cleaner look. Thanks


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Chuck S said:


> I take it that meter/main would be both (meter & disconnect) combined in to one box? My electric company provides the meter box. I'll have to check with them to see if they provide that style of box. Definitely would be cleaner look. Thanks


Here we have to buy the meter mains.
I would look into the cost of a meter main as opposed to the cost of a disconnect.
Sometimes the ease of wireing offset the cost savings.


----------

